

Ask HN: Simple recruiting software? - rywalker

We&#x27;re stepping up our recruiting effort, need some software to get organized.<p>I hate, hate, hate most recruiting software (Bullhorn, icims, etc) that is usually expensive, bloated, and is designed for yesterday&#x27;s web browser.<p>Is there a startup out there trying to do beautiful, simple recruiting software for small operations?
======
tmetzner
What are the core needs that a spreadsheet can't solve for small operations?

~~~
rywalker
you'll see :)

